# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm alphacam

## ngocanhld2802

Em vừa tìm được phần mềm alphacam 2015R2, muốn chia sẻ cho các bác nào cần dùng đến nó. Hi vọng giúp ích được phần nào cho các bác.
 Dung lượng 3.7Gb đầy đủ thuốc men...  :Big Grin: 
  Link tải về : https://www.fshare.vn/file/8AG55WWIK3DD
  Để tải nhanh, các bác có thể đăng ký theo link này : https://www.fshare.vn/signup/invite/25509

    Thêm cái hình cho sinh động :

----------

cnclaivung, hoangkts, nampoke5, nhatson, phong.cnc, solero, votinhkhachvn, znk13z

----------


## cnclaivung

em con 11 h down, bác nào down thì lấy mã này down ko thì phí
1591086956

----------

duonghoang, ngocanhld2802

----------


## votinhkhachvn

Với bản alphacam này, mình xuất nc được ko bạn?

----------

phong.cnc

----------


## suu_tam

Các bác thấy bác nào cũng biết và dùng rất nhiều chương trình thật.
Em mà như các bác thì tẩu hỏa nhập ma lâu rồi.
Nếu những chương trình nào na ná giống nhau thì mới dám dùng thử. Chứ khác hoàn toàn không dám thử luôn.

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Các bác thấy bác nào cũng biết và dùng rất nhiều chương trình thật.
> Em mà như các bác thì tẩu hỏa nhập ma lâu rồi.
> Nếu những chương trình nào na ná giống nhau thì mới dám dùng thử. Chứ khác hoàn toàn không dám thử luôn.


    Có anh chị nào lập trình 4 và 5 trục trên phần mềm alphacam chỉ dùm em với!

----------

Jpvnmill

----------


## Mới CNC

Có bác nào có link 2017 R1+ thuốc cho em xin với! em cảm ơn nhều!

----------


## thaodaitu

> Có bác nào có link 2017 R1+ thuốc cho em xin với! em cảm ơn nhều!


Bạn vào trang downloadly.ir vào mục tìm kiếm là có.

----------


## phong.cnc

> với bản alphacam này, mình xuất nc được ko bạn?


kết hợp với post theo từng máy là xuất ok mà
công ty mình vẫn làm lập trình trên alphacam và xuất file nc cho vào máy chạy bình thường

----------


## votinhkhachvn

> kết hợp với post theo từng máy là xuất ok mà
> công ty mình vẫn làm lập trình trên alphacam và xuất file nc cho vào máy chạy bình thường


Chào bạn, không biết là bên bạn đang sử dụng Alphacam phiên bản bao nhiêu vậy? Mình hiện tại vẫn chỉ sử dụng mỗi 2003 version đến giờ, sử dụng bản khác thì ko xuất NC được cho từng dao.  :Frown: 
Thanks.

----------


## phong.cnc

> chào bạn, không biết là bên bạn đang sử dụng alphacam phiên bản bao nhiêu vậy? Mình hiện tại vẫn chỉ sử dụng mỗi 2003 version đến giờ, sử dụng bản khác thì ko xuất nc được cho từng dao. 
> thanks.


hiện tại mình có xài bản 2005 và 2007
bản 2005 thì xuất riêng từng dao được, nhưng tới bản 2007 thì ko cho xuất riêng từng dao, mà phải xuất tất cả, hoặc xóa dao đi chỉ để lại con dao nào cần xuất

----------


## dinhcdt

Chào các bác, dạo này thấy người ta sử dụng aphacam nhiều nên em cũng đang tìm hiểu nhưng thú thật là tài liệu ít quá và toàn english không, nên các bác nòa có kn thì mong chia sẽ giúp vài tài liệu với ak,

----------

phong.cnc

----------


## phong.cnc

> chào các bác, dạo này thấy người ta sử dụng aphacam nhiều nên em cũng đang tìm hiểu nhưng thú thật là tài liệu ít quá và toàn english không, nên các bác nòa có kn thì mong chia sẽ giúp vài tài liệu với ak,


tài liệu thì hầu như không có, chỉ có những người làm lâu có kinh nghiệm thôi, mình cũng mới làm đc 4 năm, trước mình cũng tìm tài liệu như bạn, nhưng ko thấy hoặc toàn tiếng anh

----------


## Toyzace

Khởi động phần mềm nó đòi licence file, làm sao có licence file vậy bác chủ?

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Khởi động phần mềm nó đòi licence file, làm sao có licence file vậy bác chủ?


bạn muốn cài bản mấy? ở Bình dương qua mình cài cho!

----------


## Minhhp

các bác cho em hỏi phát, em chủ yếu là cắt một số chi tiết nhôm đồng dạng tấm dạng 2D, thì dùng phần mềm nào chuyên về cái này nhất hả các bác?

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> các bác cho em hỏi phát, em chủ yếu là cắt một số chi tiết nhôm đồng dạng tấm dạng 2D, thì dùng phần mềm nào chuyên về cái này nhất hả các bác?


phần mền thì rất nhiều và đều làm được cả! chủ yếu bạn đang làm và quen phần mềm nào thôi! :Smile:

----------


## tien_bg90

> phần mền thì rất nhiều và đều làm được cả! chủ yếu bạn đang làm và quen phần mềm nào thôi!


Bác biết lập trình 3D trên alphacam k bác? Cho e hỏi chút đc k?

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Bác biết lập trình 3D trên alphacam k bác? Cho e hỏi chút đc k?


bạn ở đâu? có gì bạn đang bài lên đây rồi anh em cùng giao lưu học hỏi lẫn nhau!

----------

tien_bg90

----------


## tien_bg90

> bạn ở đâu? có gì bạn đang bài lên đây rồi anh em cùng giao lưu học hỏi lẫn nhau!


Bác cho e địa chỉ facebook hoặc zalo đc k? 
Mình ở ngoài bắc.

----------


## votinhkhachvn

> hiện tại mình có xài bản 2005 và 2007
> bản 2005 thì xuất riêng từng dao được, nhưng tới bản 2007 thì ko cho xuất riêng từng dao, mà phải xuất tất cả, hoặc xóa dao đi chỉ để lại con dao nào cần xuất


Nếu không xuất riêng từng dao vậy thì 1 khuôn hoàn thành của bên mình làm có từ 10 dao trở lên thì làm cách nào để cho riêng từng dao được? Mong bạn chỉ giáo. Thanks.

----------


## vitpcthao

thuốc ở mục nào vậy bác. e cài đặt xong thì báo đòi active. bác nào giúp e với

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Nếu không xuất riêng từng dao vậy thì 1 khuôn hoàn thành của bên mình làm có từ 10 dao trở lên thì làm cách nào để cho riêng từng dao được? Mong bạn chỉ giáo. Thanks.


Nếu bạn lập trình it dùng 3d sunface ,soid sunface thì bạn nên làm bản 2005 trở xuống sẽ dễ xuất por từng dao!
Chắc bạn chủ yếu lập trình bên giày! nếu bạn lập trình bên 3d nhiều thì làm luôn bản 2013-2017 ok! bản mới nhiều tính năng mới, mình có thể tua dao 3d ok, không sợ đường dây bị dính 3d, bản mới save xuống bản thấp được , bản mơi dùng cho cnc thay dao tự động ok hơn.... hỗ trợ lập trình 4axit, 5axit ok hơn!

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> thuốc ở mục nào vậy bác. e cài đặt xong thì báo đòi active. bác nào giúp e với


Bạn ở đâu, cho mình TeamViewer, mình chỉ cho!

----------

phamphuquoc93@gmail.com

----------


## dungtran50k

Up lên đầu cho mọi người cùng xem

----------


## tien_bg90

> Bạn ở đâu, cho mình TeamViewer, mình chỉ cho!


Muốn làm quen với bác để học hỏi về Alphcam mà khó quá.
Tiện đây các bác cho e xin mã post của alphacam cho máy phay 3 trục có bù trừ bán kính được không ạ?
Ở cty e có mã post thì ko bù được D (G41/G42).
Em cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## tien_bg90

> Muốn làm quen với bác để học hỏi về Alphcam mà khó quá.
> Tiện đây các bác cho e xin mã post của alphacam cho máy phay 3 trục có bù trừ bán kính được không ạ?
> Ở cty e có mã post thì ko bù được D (G41/G42).
> Em cảm ơn các bác.


P/s: Sẵn cũng cho e hỏi luôn Alphcam có cho ra được G41,G42 đi với nhiều giá trị D cho cùng 1 dao không ạ??
Ví dụ,e có con dao T1, gia công 2 hole ,e muốn mỗi hole cho ra 1 giá trị D1 & D2 ý ạ.
Thanks các bác.

----------


## truongan290397

[QUOTE=tapsulaptrinh;145880]bạn muốn cài bản mấy? ở Bình dương qua mình cài cho![/QUOTEa 
em ở thủ dầu một bình dương ạ

----------


## foreverlove2018

Em có cài alphacam bản v5 2004 .nhưng file ***** không hoạt động .tìm trên mạng thì do bản cũ lên k tìm đc .trong diễn đàn anh chị nào có ***** bản v5 2004 này có thể cho em xin được không ạ.

----------


## foreverlove2018

Em có cài alphacam bản v5 2004 .nhưng file thuốc không hoạt động .tìm trên mạng thì do bản cũ lên k tìm đc .trong diễn đàn anh chị nào có thuốc cho bản v5 2004 này có thể cho em xin được không ạ.

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

> Em có cài alphacam bản v5 2004 .nhưng file thuốc không hoạt động .tìm trên mạng thì do bản cũ lên k tìm đc .trong diễn đàn anh chị nào có thuốc cho bản v5 2004 này có thể cho em xin được không ạ.


cho zalo đi mình gửi và cài cho!

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

[QUOTE=truongan290397;161097]


> bạn muốn cài bản mấy? ở Bình dương qua mình cài cho![/QUOTEa 
> em ở thủ dầu một bình dương ạ


 để zalo lại mình cài cho!

----------

doublekiss

----------


## doublekiss

[QUOTE=tapsulaptrinh;162249]


> để zalo lại mình cài cho!


Hi bro..mình cũng đang tìm hiểu Alphacam, mình cài bản 2020 nhưng khi xuất file NC máy cứ báo lỗi, bro có thể cho mình xin số đt để tiện liên lạc + hỏi bro đc ko ạ ?

Thân...chúc bro một ngày làm việc vui vẻ

----------


## tapsulaptrinh

[QUOTE=doublekiss;163461]


> Hi bro..mình cũng đang tìm hiểu Alphacam, mình cài bản 2020 nhưng khi xuất file NC máy cứ báo lỗi, bro có thể cho mình xin số đt để tiện liên lạc + hỏi bro đc ko ạ ?
> 
> Thân...chúc bro một ngày làm việc vui vẻ


bạn cho zalo mình sẽ liên lạc với bạn sau! có lẽ bạn xuất file NC từng dao mà các dao khác bạn không xóa đi nên báo lỗi!

----------

